# H4AM OLD TIMERS - Anyone fancy a chat?



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hello All

I thought I'd set up a new thread for ex-H4AM ladies to chat. So whether you were successful or not, if you enjoyed chatting on this thread and made friends here, please come and chat. 

Hoping some of the old timers will come and join me here!!

Hun xx


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi hun, lovely to hear from you!! I nearly pm'd you the other day cos I've missed you & some of the old timers too  . I had a day 6 average quality blast & a morula (slow but sure & steady & lets face it still bl**dy going!) transferred today, test date is 23/04, I'm finding it hard to be   even at this stage but we'll see.  How's the treatment going at argc? Hope henry & Mr hun are doing ok.  Love the title of happy with our miracles & here's two pearlers that my dd came out with in the last week that make me feel so blessed with mine, hope they make you smile!
dh took her swimming at the weekend & she pipes up in the changing room (in a really loud voice obviously) daddy you've got boobs like mummy!! dh is now considering the gym (bless )
Getting undressed at bathtime yesterday she says mummy I'm glad I'm not a boy cos they have wellies don't they   glad dh isn't shy as lord knows what the poor girl would be thinking  Imagine putting your feet in a pair of them on a snowy morning


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi Jojo

Wishing you well - I really hope this is the one. Blasts are good news- sound like you have a great chance!

I hope I don't offend anyone on the main thread by setting this up.  I made some good friends here, suzy, imogen, scruffy, helena, julz, mo, dixie, betty et al, and I'd like, despite our different circumstances, and whatever life is throwing at us,to keep chatting.... I guess I also thought that this could be a place to come if you weren't actively pursuing tx anymore - I felt for Mo when she posted the other day, as its hard when you need support the most, not knowing quite where you best should be. 

Mr Hun and Henry Hun are indeed well! Henry comes out with some fab stuff now too. Last notable one, was (pointing to the (slightly portly ) security guard in waitrose) "Look Mummy, Fat Controller"  

Anyone else going to come and join us?

Hun xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Hun and JoJo

I'm here! I'm not a terribly good correspondent on any of the threads where I camp though - I have kept an eye on all the H4AM girls though. 

We are definitely through with treatment here. Its weird but I never back in the days when I thought getting pregnant would be a piece of cake wanted anymore than the two I have been lucky to get but part of me still secretly hopes for a oh so unlikely natural miracle. Not so DH who is very keen on contraception even though for years and years it was totally pointless.

Lily is more at the dramatic tantrum stage rather than the cute sayings one - most spectacular to date was in the local toy shop where she was kicking and screaming on the floor and then took half her clothes off! Cant bear to go in again - the toyshop lady was offering me cups of tea during the drama. Although she is usually a cutie - I asked her do do something the other day, she did it  I said thankyou and she all grown up said "its a pleasure!" Made me melt... Zac too little to do much but beaming smiles but they are lovely.

Bettyx


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi!

It's good to see you setting up this thread, Hun. After our BFN last time, we're also at the 'Happy with our miracles' stage. Most of the time things have looked up considerably since that result in November - DH and I are back to having the strong relationship that we had all those years ago before TTC took over our lives. And I'm so very grateful for my two lively, funny, entertaining, bright and loving children. That's not to say that I don't have my down times - yesterday a friend told me that she couldn't imagine being in the position of being told that she'd never get pregnant again, which I found tactless to say the least.

Daniel and Charlotte have just celebrated their 5th birthdays and are little stars. Daniel's obsessed with Star Wars and probably knows more about it than DH and I combined. This evening he's sat in bed and worked his way through 12 of the set of 18 reading books I bought for them today because he adores reading. Charlotte loves to dance and sing - she received the CD 'Now 66' from the Easter Bunny - and she loves cuddly animals and ponies. Bless her, she told my Dad that she was spending his birthday money on a pony; I think not!

I occasionally keep in touch with Spangle and Scruffyted, although I haven't heard from either of them in a long time. It'll be lovely to keep up with a few more people here.

Jules


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

hi - I havent been on for a looonng time - dont know many of the new ladie - but I just thought I'd drop by and have a look to see how suzy - is doing - Hi Suzy!! 

I hope everyone is well - I'm going through a bit of turmoil - I have met a LOVELY new man - how has literally knocked my socks off - but he is a mountaneer - and is up a mountian and apparently in serios trouble - havent known him long  - and dont know his friends or family - nobody to turn to to at all. Not the best of luck really. 

If anyone knows any mountaineers - give me a shout lol!

Emma xxxx


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Hi Hun - glad to hear from you, I read your recent post and felt sad for you. S0 hoping you will have success with this current cycle - let us know when transfer and test days are and will pray hard for you.

I LOVE all these toddler comments - "fat controller" , "boobs like mummy"  , taking half her clothes off in the toyshop! My little boy calls a helicopter a "cock" and a police helicopter a "pees cock". He has been so clingy lately, and every night has to take armfuls of things to bed with him - tonight it was a couple of toy cars, a tennis ball, toy sweeping brush, and an empty tube of toothpaste (which is also his main form of nutrition  - just kidding - honestly it would be if I let him )

Cuthbert - very pleased particularly about your relationship being strong. It is so important with little ones, and so difficult for it not to be affected by multiple treatments. I'm still so grateful thought that I had ds when I was going through treatment for a second child. Heaven only knows how we would have handled it, had I had not had him and had repeated failures. A couple we know have recently split, and we think a major part of it was issues around ttc.

Betty - glad to hear your two are thriving. Know what you mean by dramatic tantrums

JoJo - best of luck with this cycle. 

Emma - WOW, so pleased you have had your socks knocked off. So worried he is stuck on a mountain. Let us know how things pan out.


Well. I'm 34 weeks pg and the size of a mountain myself, in no small part my own fault though because of all the food I"ve been eating. Nothing much else to report. Have got the dreaded strep B and even though I reassure women all the time at work that its not a problem as long as its treated during labour, I'm still a little freaked about it.

I still regularly look at the H4AM thread, and miss posting on it. Prenatal care and the voting room are a bit quiet - not much happening. Does anyone know how scruffyted is??

Lots of love to everyone else,

Suzy


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Lovely to hear from you all at last....

This is a short one from me...

Day 10 of stimms for me today and my E2 levels got to about 14000 today, so I am coasting tonight, with with EC maybe Weds, depending on how things are looking tommorow...

Sorry no personals - the ARGC regime is killing - I have to go to bed in a minute, after 12 5am starts and 14 blood tests in 12 days!

Hun xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hun - I don't know how you do it - that schedule is punishing! Will keep my fingers crossed for next week.

Suzy - with you on the eating in pregnancy no 2. 6 months on and I have still got masses to lose.

Emma - I went out with a mountaineer when I just left school - be prepared for endless tales of daring told whilst sitting in pubs if the ones I know are anything to go by. 

Jules - Now66 - that makes me feel ancient - Now 1 seems like yesterday......

Love to all
Betty


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

^bump^

Any H4AM old timers lurking??

Hun xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm still here - bit gloomy at the mo as you will see from my signature but have resolved that 2008 will have only good things in it! Totally unsure where I fit as wasnt really broody at all before nature shoved a potential no 3 onto my radar and then snatched it away and definitely wasnt trying for another but still hadnt totally shut the potential for one out. 

How are you doing - you must be well into the 2nd tri now?

Bettyx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Betty, I'm so sorry.
None of this gets any easier 2nd, third or even 4th time around. Having been through what we have all ou miracles are extra precious, and I think i am one of those people who whilst I am still having periods will always long for another child, whatever the circumstances.....

Sending you lots of love and postive vibes for 2008, and would love to chat here...

I am much better now thankyou. I had a horrid first tri with bleeding every day for weeks )(never had so much as spot with my pg with HH), so I hardly dared believe that things would work out, but I'm feeling more hopeful now...

Hun xx


----------



## leanne marie (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi, i was wondering if i would be able to join you all please, i have a dd that is nearly 3years old she was a result of our first ivf cycle and i am now pregnant with our second after our 4th attempt so i am feeling really blessed!

Hope its ok to join you all??

leannexx


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Betty, I'm so sorry to read your news. 

Hun, I'm thrilled that things are going more smoothly for you now.

I still pop my head in here occasionally but, as we're never going to have more treatment and I can't see things happening naturally, I'm not sure that I'm so much 'hoping for another miracle' as 'carrying on TTC just in case a miracle happens'.

Jules


----------

